# Quick Quiche



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

3 slices bacon, cooked & crumbled
1C. grated cheese
1/2C. chopped onions
2C. milk
1/2C. baking mix
1/2tsp. salt
dash pepper

Grease a pie plate or pan; sprinkle bacon, cheese ,& onions over bottom. Beat eggs & milk together; add remaining ingredients & beat until well mixed. Pour into pie plate & bake at 350F for 50-55 minutes. (A knife inserted in the center of the quiche will cone out clean when quiche is done.)Let stand for 5-10 minutes before cutting & serving. 

This is also good made with ham & mushrooms.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 6, 2004)

this came from RealSimple Magazine

"Your doctor has been extolling the health virtues of cholesterol-free egg substitute for years. We'd like to honor it for a far lazier reason: It can be frozen, along with premade pie dough and bacon. With a stash of blue-cheese dressing in the refrigerator, you'll always be minutes away from assembling this why-not-invite-the-neighbors-for-brunch?"

Blue Cheese-Bacon Quiche

hands-on time: 10 minutes
total time: 40 minutes
makes 4 servings

1  ready-to-use piecrust 
1/2  28-ounce package cooked bacon 
2  8-ounce containers egg substitute 
1  8-ounce jar creamy blue-cheese dressing 

Heat oven to 350° F. Line a 9-inch pie plate with the piecrust. 
Crumble the bacon and sprinkle it over the dough. 
Beat the egg substitute with the blue-cheese dressing and pour into the crust. 
Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until puffed and a knife inserted in the center comes out clean. 
Remove to a wire rack and let cool 5 minutes before slicing. 

Good Luck!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

Yummy WW! That looks good. I can't wait to try it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 6, 2004)

definitely trying yours too! sounds like one of those "impossible pies" from years ago!  they were great!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

I like it because I normally have everything for it on hand.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 10, 2004)

A *Broccoli Quiche* recipe I developed 20 years ago during my first restaurant stage:

Line a 10-inch ceramic quiche pan with pastry; using tines of fork, perforate all over and cover loosely w/ aluminum foil.  Partially bake for 15 minutes in 425° oven.

Cut florets from 1 bunch of broccoli into even-sized pieces and blanch in boiling salted water for 1½ minutes.  Drain well; cool, then chop coarsely to measure approx. 2 cups (_do not purée_).

Whisk together ¾ cup light cream, 6 fl. oz. milk & 3 large eggs; season w/ a little grated nutmeg, salt & freshly ground pepper.  While stirring, gradually add 1-1½ Tbsp. French raspberry vinegar (a key ingredient!).

Spread broccoli in the pastry shell; cover w/ about 1/3 cup shredded Gruyère cheese; pour in the milk mixture and sprinkle top w/ about ¼ cup Parmesan cheese.

Bake the quiche in a 375° oven for 30 minutes – or until puffed & slightly brown.  Let the quiche rest for 5-10 minutes before serving.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> A *Broccoli Quiche* recipe I developed 20 years ago during my first restaurant stage:
> 
> Line a 10-inch ceramic quiche pan with pastry; using tines of fork, perforate all over and cover loosely w/ aluminum foil.  Partially bake for 15 minutes in 425° oven.
> 
> ...



Konditor, now what can I do with the rest of that bottle of French raspberry vinegar after I make this dish?  Anything besides vinaigrette?


----------



## Konditor (Oct 12, 2004)

Mudbug: Raspberry vinegar is a wonderful flavouring to add to chocolate cake batters.  If you enjoy cooked (i.e., "wilted") radicchio as a sidedish w/ crusty bread, try some of this special vinegar in the preparation.  

Also, in a chicken stirfry, I always add a splash of this vinegar for a quick deglaze before serving: Marvellous how pleasantly the raspberry essence permeates the meat. (Basmati rice is a must!)

Regards,
Lawrence


----------



## mudbug (Oct 12, 2004)

Chocolate cake, eh?  Will have to try that one!  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## GaArt (Oct 14, 2004)

I used to work at a B and B, my boss would make the crust for the quiche by melting butter in the bottom of the dish, stirring in the flour and salt then just pressing the mixture into the bottom of the pan. 
That's all she did and it was delicious.


----------



## Mommy Dearest (Jan 4, 2007)

GaArt said:
			
		

> I used to work at a B and B, my boss would make the crust for the quiche by melting butter in the bottom of the dish, stirring in the flour and salt then just pressing the mixture into the bottom of the pan.
> That's all she did and it was delicious.


 
I was watching a Paula Deen show today and she did something very similiar.  She melted butter and then added crushed saltines and mixed it up.  She placed a small portion of this "dough" into muffin tins, and then added her quiche filling.  Very interesting.

I'll try your B&B version because I'm on an easy quiche search.  I'm not talking about anything fancy; I'm talking about something I could bring to a covered dish occasion.

Thanks for the idea!

 M.D.


----------

